# Georgian Cemetery 2013 (My new facade)



## whataboutbob (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I was looking at the pictures thinking what a great house you had for haunting, then realized that was the façade you made - holy crap!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Dang...I mean DANG


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Amazing!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow! Wow! Wow!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Best facade I have seen!!!!!! Fricking amazing! Great pictures, I love the lighting and all the fog! Excellent work!


----------



## whataboutbob (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks guys, didn't get to add to much this year as I spent most of my time doing repairs from Hurricane Sandys damage last year


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow, that is incredible!


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

Fantastic lighting!


----------



## whataboutbob (Oct 13, 2008)

Lighting before my son played with filters








How I greeted TOT's


----------



## whataboutbob (Oct 13, 2008)

Later a few neighbors joined in








A thank you card from some strangers came in the mail


----------



## whataboutbob (Oct 13, 2008)

Kraken said:


> Fantastic lighting!


Thanks, I got the blue LED spots from Home Depot this year. Good deal at $15 each.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great job on the facade!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW.....best facade ever......great lighting


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You do great work! I much enjoyed your pics!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

These pics pretty much confirm the necessity of perfect lighting.


----------



## whataboutbob (Oct 13, 2008)

My FCG


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I can certainly see why everyone talks about it. Its just amazingly beautiful!!!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

The facade looks great . Nice job with the lighting also .


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That is a great looking facade!!!!! I love the design and detail you put into it. The lighting is great. I am soo glad that you received the thank you card for that. I


----------

